# Samsung NC20 oder Lenovo S12 - ich brauch bitte eine Entscheidungshilfe...



## strouze (4. September 2009)

Ich habe vor mir ein Netbook zu kaufen und kann mcih nciht wirklich zwischen dem Samsung und den Nevolo entscheiden. 

Das Samsung Netbook kostet nun c.a 50 € mehr, was bekommt man denn nun für sein Geld was den höheren Preis rechtfertigt ? 

Erschreckt war ich allerdings über die Preise des Samsung Akkus - laut Ebay kosten die Teile 70€ das sind nochmal 30€ teurer als die Lenevo Akkus 

Ich wollte noch n größeren Ram Riegel dazukaufen, da die mit 30€ so gut wie nix kosten.

Argumente für das Nevolo sind wohl die Längeren Akku-Laufzeiten die laut Notebookjournal.de 6h beträgt (im vergleich zu 5h beim Samsung)

Man bezahlt also Weniger für eine höhere Akkuleistung. Da ich großen wert auf die Akkuleistung lege könnte sich hier wohl auch schon der Kaufgrund verstecken.

Ich halte von den Samsung Notebooks bis jetzt immer sehr viel, da hinter Nevolo allerdings IBM sitzt, laufe ich wohl keine Gefahr einen billig verschnitt zu ergattern. Die Frage die ich mir nun stelle ist folgende:

Wieviel vorteile bitet das Samsung netbook ? Rechtfertigen sie den Aufpreis des Netbooks und des Akkus ? oder sagt ihr einfach das sich die beiden nix nehmen und der Nevolo einfach nur das bessere Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis (Das find ich ein wenig Irritierend da ich mit IBM sonst immer hohe Preise assoziiere) hat und der Aufpreis allein durch den Namen Samsung gerechtfertigt wird ?


----------



## Herbboy (4. September 2009)

leistungsmäßig sind die offenbar identisch, auch die CPUs. an sich spricht nix für das samsung, aber ich weiß nicht, ob das samsung vlt. besser verarbeitet ist, oder evlt. hat es ein besseres display...?

hier ein kleiner test vom samsung: Tests - Samsung NC20 @nyNet U2250WBT - Samsung NC20 in 12-Zoll auf notebookjournal.de

und lenovo Tests - Lenovo Ideapad S12 weiß M19B3GE - 12-Zoll Mini begeistert Redaktion auf notebookjournal.de


----------



## strouze (4. September 2009)

Ich werd mal die Tage zum Saturn oder so flitzen und hoffen das vll sogar beide Geräte dort angeboten werden.

Mal schauen welche Details meine Entscheidung beeinflussen werden. Es wird wohl auf Kleinigkeiten hinauslaufen.

Samsung hat ja so ein komisches Tastaturlayout (kleine linke Schift-Taste und vertauschte Windowstaste) Das Lenovo einen Kipschalter um w-lan auszuschalten und benötigen wir wirklich anti bakterielle Tastaturen ?

Verarbeitung, Tastenanschlag, Akkulaufzeit 
werden wohl die endgültigen Faktoren sein, ich will ja nur Office benutzen keine Spiele o.ä


----------



## STSLeon (4. September 2009)

Lenovo findest du weder bei Saturn noch bei MM und Co. Anti Bakerielle Tastaturen sind so egal wie sonst was, da findest du keinen Unterschied. Sind halt inzwischen Standard. Kann dir Lenovo aus eigener Erfahrung nur empfehlen. Die Geräte sind grade für den Business Alltag top. Auch wenn sie unspektakulär aussehen sind die doch hochwertig verarbeitet und gut ausgestattet. Vorallem so kleine nette features wie Auto-Update der Treiber und anderer Software und die einfache Recovery haben bei mir den Ausschlag gegeben.


----------



## strouze (4. September 2009)

Danke STSLeon, das sind features die meine Entscheidung sehr stark erleichtern - und danke das ich mir jetzt den Weg zum Laden gespart hab 

falls ich innerhalb dieser Woche nicht einen enormen Leistungsunterschied herausfinde werd ich mir wohl wirklich den Lenovo holen.


----------



## Zerebo (4. September 2009)

Also ich kenn ja deine Ansprüche nicht, aber wenn du vlt etwas mehr (Grafik)leistung brauchst,könnte auch das neue Samsung N510 interessant sein.Ist halt noch etwas teuer weil es erst gerade raus ist.
Der Ion chip ist aber für einige Bereiche sicher ne gute Sache.
Aber du solltest vorher nach möglichkeit schauen ob du die Geräte auch in echt sehen kannst.Weil es dort doch schon große unterschiede gibt bei den Tastaturen.


----------



## strouze (4. September 2009)

Danke für den Vorschlag.
Grafikansprüche sind von meiner Seite aus nicht wirklich vorhanden. Ich hab schon einen Laptop ein Asus pro 31jc - damit fahr ich seit c.a. 3 Jahren sehr gut, damit konnt ich alle Spiele mit wenig Details flüssig spielen.

Ich glaube das die ION Plattformen wieder zu wenig Akkulaufzeit besitzen - ich möchte nur In der Uni im Hörsaal mittippen, die 10" Netbooks sind zu klein für meine Hände und da passen die 12" Netbooks wie die Faust aufs Auge.

gibt es Kaufhäuser die das SAmsung oder das Lenovo anbieten ? Ich würd die dinger gerne mal anfassen um eine endgültige Entscheidung zu treffen.

noch n RamRiegel, Ersatzakku und n Neopren-Sleeve und ich bin erstmal glücklich


----------



## Kadauz (4. September 2009)

Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen Lenovo und Lenovo Thinkpad. Die Thinkpads sind die Business Produkte, die anderen Consumer. Und bei den Consumergeräten geben sich alles Hersteller nichts.
Also ich würde die Entscheidung vom Aussehen abhängigmachen, da beide denk ich gleich sind. WIrst auf jeden Fall bei beiden nichts falsch machen.

Ich persönlich würde zum Lenovo tendieren.


----------



## Zerebo (4. September 2009)

Die Ion basis bietet auch ganz gute akkulaufzeiten,aber da du vor allem mittippen möchtest brauchste sowas nicht.Aber wie gesagt wichtig ist das du am besten mal bei MM oder Saturn vorbeischaust und kuckst ob du mit der Tastatur klar kommst.Beim NC10 fand ich vor allem die Tastatur klasse ,wird beim NC20 sicher noch besser sein.Ich sehe aber gerade bei notebookjournal, dass das nc20 weniger als 4 stunden akkulaufzeit haben soll.Das ist doch etwas mager.


----------



## strouze (8. September 2009)

Ich habe bei Samsung NC20 - A Review of the Samsung NC20 12-inch Netbook ziemlich gute Reviews der beiden Systeme gefunden.

Es sei egsagt das die kurze Akkulaufzeit des NC20 auf ein kleineres Akku (welches zum TEstzeitpunkt verwendet wurde) zurückzuführen ist.

Der eindeutige vorteil des NC20 ist eine deutliche bessere DirectX9 unterstützung. für mich ist das allerdings nicht wirklich relevant, da ich die Aero-Effekte eher als störend empfinde.

EIn anderer unterschied ist allerdinsg das, dass NC20 einen Ram-Steckplatz besitzt, das NC20 allerdinsg einen Ram-Riegel schon onboard verbaut hat (laut notebooksbilliger.de)

Von meinem Desktop system weis ich das die benutzung von baugleichen RAms, nru von Vorteil sein kann - also glaube ich das man das NC20 viel leichter aufrüsten kann (vll sogar auf 4.gb)

Das aufrüsten des S12 stelle ich mri als Problematisch vor, man den bereits verbauten Ram-Riegel wohl nicht austauschen kann. Vll. ist ja die Deaktivierung des Ramriegels über das Bios möglich !?
Falls jemand von euch das Notebook besitzt würde ich mich über Aufklärung freuen. 

Wie relevant ist dieser unterschied ? 4gb machen doch nur dann sin wenn man ein 64-Bit betriebssystem benutzen möchte oder ? Welche anderen Komponenten sprechen gegen eine AUfrüstung auf 4gb Ram ?


----------



## rebel4life (9. September 2009)

Die IdeaPads (Consumer Reihe) von Lenovo haben einen Vorteil im Gegensatz zu den ThinkPads (Geschäftsmodelle) - die Hotline ist kostenlos. 

Ich empfehle dir das Teil von Lenovo, ein gebrauchtes X41 wäre aber auch eine Möglichkeit.


----------

